

Microsoft Research releases Barrelfish - OS optimized for multiple cores - Maascamp
http://www.barrelfish.org/

======
wmf
I skimmed these papers and it's a mixed bag. They are showing clear speedups
for some operations on large (>16-core) systems, but they are also introducing
what looks like significant complexity (like replacing shared data and locks
with two-phase commit).

------
gjm11
Also coming soon from Microsoft Research: projects called Bracemonkey and B8.

~~~
sdp
I understand Bracemonkey is like Greasemonkey, and B8 is like V8, but what is
Barrelfish like?

~~~
gjm11
No. Barrelfish is awfully close to Squirrelfish. Hence Tracemonkey ->
Bracemonkey and V8 -> B8.

Then again, a joke that needs explaining is a bad joke. So, sorry.

~~~
bockris
OT on bad or obscure jokes:

I have an image posted in my cube that is a pic of Bruce Schneier and the
caption reads "Bruce Schneier knows the state of Schroedinger's cat"

Someone asked me to explain it to them so I talked about Schroedinger's cat
and the Chuck Norris jokes. Then who Bruce Schneier is and tied it all up with
quantum crytography.

After all that, she gave me a half-hearted smile and made some crack about my
geekiness.

After thinking about her reaction for a second, I penned the following tweet.

"Having to explain why a joke is funny collapses it's waveform and then it's
just words."

<http://twitter.com/jaywgraves/status/3864172416>

~~~
anigbrowl
Handwriting recognition rules.

------
dgallagher
I know they're completely different OS's, but anyone have any insight into how
this compares to Grand Central on Snow Leopard?

